# Wellington???



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,
I am getting a job in wellington and I want to get in touch with someone local to the city as i need some important information
I shall be thankful if anyone from wellington can message me or reply

Many Many thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aspire said:


> Hi, I am getting a job in wellington and I want to get in touch with someone local to the city as i need some important information I shall be thankful if anyone from wellington can message me or reply Many Many thanks


What you wanna know about Wellington. Been here 2.5 years!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

